# Temporary Storage Near Faro Airport



## Ironjaws (Jan 15, 2018)

Off to Portugal next month but have to return to England for a wedding. Anybody got any information about temporary storage near Faro Airport? Needed for 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 15, 2018)

There's a Park&fly private company, but he adds such a surcharge for MH.s that you'd be better off on the airport parking.at the airport.. On the long term parking.
At Fuzeta ,east of Olhâo, on the N125 is the Glass  Factory . Just east of the main crossroads, on the north side.
 Dutch Chap, Peter.. Speaks English.

00351962 682 312 good train connection to Faro.

Camperserve   00351 289093 373. Repairs and storage..
camperserv.com


----------



## witzend (Jan 16, 2018)

Theres long term secure parking at Faro airport 5€ first day 1€ a day after qouted for a tag axlecarpark # either 4 or 5


----------



## nomad-col (Jan 19, 2018)

There's an Aire near Silves where you can leave your vehicle and they will drive you to the airport. Sorry I dont know which aire it is
Colin


----------

